# 52x36 Chainrings



## bigjohnson54 (May 31, 2005)

Where can I find 52 and 36 tooth chainrings for a force 22 compact crankset with the hidden bolt on the chainring, I found some fsa, but I don't know what to do with the hidden bolt on the chainring, the crankarm hides the bolt.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

bigjohnson54 said:


> Where can I find 52 and 36 tooth chainrings for a force 22 compact crankset with the hidden bolt on the chainring, I found some fsa, but I don't know what to do with the hidden bolt on the chainring, the crankarm hides the bolt.


I replied to your other post but here goes again. Did you try Praxis Works?


----------



## bigjohnson54 (May 31, 2005)

never heard of it I will try it


----------



## bigjohnson54 (May 31, 2005)

I called them and they don't make chainrings for the hidden bolt crank, Thanks though


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

bigjohnson54 said:


> I called them and they don't make chainrings for the hidden bolt crank, Thanks though


That's too bad. Good luck with your search. Did you check with Sram, they show that they offer the Force 22 (hidden bolt) crankset with 52/36 rings.


----------

